# Calling in Mallards



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok if i have a group of mallards heeading in the direction of my spread do i start calling?...What calls? Do i just leave them alone as long as there coming in? Plz give the whole scoop of what call to use when and when not to. Thanks a ton!


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

If they are coming in I quack softly or do a feed call. I only call aggressively when they are a long distance away or when they "bug out" Get the Echo instructional cd and all of your questions will be answered.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

If the mallards are comming at you, put the duck call in your pocket, and don't move. Don't even blink. Don't even move an inch. Sit perfectly still and chances are you're going to bust a greenhead right over your decoys. I use the duck call as a last resort. Although many hunters may disagree with me on this, being still (and using good camo) trumps blowing a duck call. If the ducks are commited to your spread, let them come in. And when I say come in, I mean all the way to your decoys. If they flair and are leaving, try the call then.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

The most effective duck call on my lanyard has always been and will continue to be the drake whistle or grunt. Contented mallard drakes will make this call when they see other ducks, and when they're pre-occupied with greeting one another and frolicking undisturbed. I MAYBE give 15 high-balls per year...the rest are mostly soft or loud quacks, feeding chuckles and mostly drake grunts. If you listen to what SJB has to say then you will often hear the incoming mallards grunting as they approach the spread, but the average joker will never hear this because he is too busy trying to scare 'em off with too much calling. When in doubt, DO NOT CALL AT ALL. More ducks are saved by calls than are ever killed by them. GOOD LUCK!!

HM


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Here is what works for me. If they see you and are coming in just let them it doesn't hurt to throw a 5 note greeter call at them when they are a ways out, then single low volume quacks spaced out every 5 secs or so or a feeder chuckle until you know they are committed. They will concentrate on the spot the calls are coming from and hone in on it so make sure you are hiden good and not moving. If they decide to circle which mallards do alot, only call to their butts(heading away) and wing tips(parrallel on the sides).Fast 3 note quacks or what I call the neck breaker which is extending the first quack in a 4 note call. I say fit into the call and it goes something like this, fittttttttt,fit,fit,fit. I sat and watched a hen mallard do this at the park in Wahpeton and she was feeding in the water and when she noticed a flock coming in she would do this call and the ducks in the flock would almost break their necks while whipping around and coming into her. I use this one alot when the ducks are heading away from me. Just get out and try different calling in different situations, or the lack of calling, and see what happens and adapt. Good luck


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

--If they want in the field badly enough you really don't need to do didly-squat, but you still can if it makes you feel better about yourself.
--If they know something's up, being very stubborn, and/or are flaring you're going to have to coax em' in by being somewhat agressive on the call. (moreso; hails & comebacks) You'll still find it's pretty damn tough to change their minds sometimes in this case.

Scenario #2---definitely more frustrating and longer morning. More times than not; late-season/conditioned birds, pre-hunted field and/or just sometimes because it's Sunday and they've had everything but the kitchen sink thrown at them over the weekend.


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Timing is a very important part of calling. This is learned thru experience as you see what the ducks respond to, both negatively and positively. Different days call for different responses. Don't get locked into any one call or set of call. Give the ducks what they want (positive response from the ducks). This means a lot of test and trial. Start with watching a good video and/or cd on calling and if you can, go down to a swamp at night with lots of ducks around and try to imitate them. Paul


----------



## bill jenkins (Apr 23, 2006)

I feel many of us over call, and the guy that said if they want it bad enough leave the call in the pocket is right, softer the better, less is often more. I call more when I dont have a spinner, because I cant use them in PA, my best lessons have been sitting by a slough leaving the gun in the truck and letting the birds teach you, sound weird but it works, I often wonder why duck calling compitions focus so much on high balling, when the feeding chucker and the drake whistle kill birds - no hard feeling I blow my duck call 12 months a year, my wife cant stand it, but try calling less, nothing to loose


----------

